# CO2 Tank Size/Weight Question



## discusman1 (Apr 9, 2006)

This link helped me alot and has great info on how to read the numbers on the co2 tank.

http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?t=2059688


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

These are the numbers on the bottle. So I'm wondering whats the empty weight and if its a 5 lber. 13-14 inches high and 5 inches in diameter.

Left









More to the right


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is from another sie aquariumplants.com for there aluminum tanks. should be the same wether al or steel.

Tank(s) Specs:

2.5 lbs:
Capacity: 2.5 lbs compressed Co2
Overall height: 14.1"
Overall diameter: 4.38" 


5 lbs:
Capacity: 5 lbs compressed Co2
Overall height: 17.5"
Overall diameter: 5.25" 


10 lbs:
Capacity: 10 lbs compressed Co2
Overall height: 20.25"
Overall diameter: 6.9" 


20 lbs:
Capacity: 20 lbs compressed Co2
Overall height: 27.13"
Overall diameter: 8" 
(comes with black plastic handle)

50 lbs:
Capacity: 50 lbs compressed Co2
Overall height: 52.63"
Overall diameter: 7.25"
(comes with black plastic handle)

I would say the overall height includes the valve. HTH

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

full shot of your tank?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

It's 5" in diameter and 17" high which includes bottom of tank to tip of turning valve (13-14 for the tank only)

You still want a pic? Not sure what that'll do but if you need it tell me again.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

its pretty close to the 5lb listing above.... sure your last tank wasn't larger?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> its pretty close to the 5lb listing above.... sure your last tank wasn't larger?


Nope...it was listed 5lbs....

odd huh?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's the tank...had to wait till batteries charged.

That's a 500ml bottle of PRIME and a long envelope for size comparison. Also the eheim 2217 as well.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Nov 24, 2008)

that looks like a 2.5lb tank to me


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The empty and full weight on my 10lb tank is stamped on the brass shaft below the knob. There is an E before the empty weight and F before the full. The numbers in your first picture show the hydro test dates. You should be able to check when the tank was last tested. Based on the visible dates it looks like the tank is at least 28 years old.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

captain_bu said:


> The empty and full weight on my 10lb tank is stamped on the brass shaft below the knob. There is an E before the empty weight and F before the full. The numbers in your first picture show the hydro test dates. You should be able to check when the tank was last tested. Based on the visible dates it looks like the tank is at least 28 years old.


I checked it out and these are the readings that I got:

B4 08N CG 320 33 04
WP 300 Bar
Made in the USA :redface: 

Other than made in the USA, I don't know wha thte numbers stand for though lol.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

CG 320 is the type of valve used


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> CG 320 is the type of valve used


Anything that points out the weight?

I'm going to give them a call tomorrow after finals.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

UPDATE

I called the place and he confirmed that it is indeed a 5 lber.

He said the other one that I had was an ackward sized one and it was because it was an oxygen tank or something (my brain is completely bombed after finals so excuse any grammar flaws, I'm still buzzing and dizzy from studying).

He also said the pressure reading should be around 700-800 for a 5lb CO2 tank.

Just incase someone wants to learn from my experience. He said nothing about the numbers on the bottle though after I asked him.


----------

